# Open Wound Debridement



## nyyankees (Sep 30, 2011)

I am looking for a CPT for debridement of an abdominal wound. Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*Need the op note*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed op note. *

That being said ... did you look at CPT 11005?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lovetocode (Oct 14, 2011)

For anesthesia, we use 00790 for debridement of an open abdominal wound.  I would think CPT code 11005 would be the correct code, however, I was advised not to use and it does not cross over to the anesthesia code we were instructed to use.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 20, 2011)

*Anesthesia code*

IF the appropriate surgical procedure code is 11005, I would the the anesthesia code would be 00400 ... or possibly 00700 if the surgeon went into the abdominal wall.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

